# Is anybody catching fish up here



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Please tell me that the is life in this part of the country I know a bad day of fishing is better then a good day of work but sometimes I'd like to see a fish. I fished 2 days and me and the people around have not seen a fish.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

report from NY area: fishing has picked up with larger stripers, fluke under way, weaks showin up in jones area and even blues are here.


----------

